# Cigarette prices, Ireland



## iconnor

Can anyone advise me on the price of a packet of Marlboro Red in Eire?
Coming over next week for two weeks and if they are more expensive
then I'll bring some (seems unlikely given the price over here!)
Thanks


----------



## spykal

Hi

There is everything on the net :lol: .... click Here <<<

I won't say give em up ... :lol: but I bet you wish you could :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> There is everything on the net :lol: .... click Here <<<


Trouble is, Mike, there's a lot of OLD stuff on the web too (prices 1997/1998) :wink:

I can tell you're a non-smoker - it's been a while since they were £3.36 a packet over here 

Gerald


----------



## spykal

Hi Gerald

I was trying to cheer him up :lol: 

Mike

P.S I wonder if the differential is the same now?

P.P.S. not a non smoker an Ex smoker Gerald :lol:

P.P.P.S. it was a useless link wasn't it


----------



## 96299

Ex smoker here too.  11 weeks yesterday.Not that I`m counting you understand. :roll: 

steve


----------



## Nora+Neil

Will look tomorrow.
But I know they will be over €7 for 20


----------



## 104267

*cigarette prices UK vs Ireland*

Not a smoker but aware of some friends who live in Belfast (UK part of the island) & they always buy their cigarettes when they visit us here in the Republic of Ireland


----------



## looby1

Don't know the €price here, the other price you'll pay is being a social pariah.


----------



## bigfoot

You could always trade condoms for ciggies in the republic!! :lol:


----------



## looby1

Not any more, condoms went from condemned to compulsory!


----------



## iconnor

*Ciggy price Eire*

Incredible.....7.45 euros a pack and don't start me on the cost of wine, a bottle I can buy for under a fiver was 10 euros!


----------



## davesport

The same will happen here if/when we adopt the Euro :evil:


----------

